
Best virtual machine (VM) software for Mac - walterbell
https://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/mac-software/best-virtual-machine-software-3671133/
======
chmielewski
Straight up homebrew qemu/kvm without libvirt. Why isn’t this the absolute
best option?

~~~
walterbell
How is the performance? Isn't MacOS running natively on a bare-metal Apple
hypervisor?

